# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Koi satu warna(ex: ogon, chagoi) apakah normalnya cepet gendut?

## Sleepy

Para suhu sekalian, mohon pencerahannya (masih newbie).. saya punya beberapa koi yang saya campur dengan koki ryukin (hitam polos) dan 3 gurame (ukuran telapak tangan) dalam 1 kolam.. dalam waktu 2 bulan, 2 koi saya (ogon kuning dan sanke apkir-an(putih transparan full body dgn sedikit polkadot hitam merah)-maaf kalo salah sebut)) jadi gendut banget.. gerakannya pun masih lincah(lebih aktif daripada gurame).. sementara koi yg lain cuma tambah panjang sedikit.. yang ingin saya tanyakan, apakah hal tersebut normal? Apa perlu saya puasakan agar tumbuh proporsional?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

